# Tag Heuer Quartz v Tissot Automatic



## ElReloj (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum.

I am planning on purchasing a new timepiece:

TAG Heuer
FORMULA 1
41MM
Model Number: REF: WAZ1110.BA0875
Dial:Black
Strap:Fine-brushed steel

Or

Tissot
T-Sport
PRS516
Movement: Automatic ETA 2836-2
Model Number: T044.430.21.051.00
Dial: Black
Strap: Stainless Steel

Does anyone have any feedback on either of these timepieces?

This will be an upgrade from my current everyday watch:

Tissot Powermatic 80.

Which of the two would you recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

There is a watch forum out there that actually encourages so-called "battles" between two different watches, to see who wins. I myself prefer to take watches in the singular and ask the buyer which watch he or she actually prefers, especially when both watches come from highly respected sources. I would reckon that both the TAG and the Tissot are going to represent quality and both are likely to give good service over many years, if treated with respect. Surely, it is what you yourself like best, with the proviso that both are affordable to you, and I am sure that you will choose the watch that suits you as a person.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

It really comes down to which you prefer and if you have any preference for quartz or automatic. I happen to prefer the Tag in this case but either should give you years of use.

If you can visit one of the Tag outlet stores then yopu will find some great savings.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Tissot........but I am biased. It's auto and better VFM IMHO .


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I realise retained value isn't important for everyone but of those two, make sure if you choose the Tag you get a decent discount as they shed money fast at the RRP.

Tissot = Omega lite. Not a bad thing IMO.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Tissot for me - much better value:

https://www.houseofwatches.co.uk/tissot-mens-pr516-automatic-watch-t0444302605100?gclid=CMiM0PvPls8CFZUK0wodwTkOYw

And there are a few on eBay at the moment which could be sub £200


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Be careful with Ebay Tissots though, there are plenty of fakes out there.


----------



## Andern (Oct 28, 2015)

it would be the tag for me. i have always been a masive fan of the f1 range


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Tissot for me, better vfm and an all around nice watch to boot. As has been said at rrp the Tag will lose loads of £'s as soon as you walk out with it. (plus everyone will think its a fake from Turkey anyway!!! :biggrin: just sayin)!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Tissot.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'd not buy either brand new as both could be found pre-owned at great prices. The Tissot is probably the better watch in many respects but the TAG comes with strong brand image and instant recognition from the average joe (if that matters).

My F1 says hello and was a sub £500 pre-owned bargain!


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

I guess in part it depends what you want to do with it. The TAG is a nice watch, and I used to have one - was the only one the shop said would cope with extreme white water kayaking - only it couldn't !! If treated with a little more care than mine was afforded, it should last longer - but the crystals break real easy in my experience, went through 3 in 2 weeks at one point and wasn't even treating it rough. As a sports watch I feel it over plays it's hand - just my opinion

Don't know about Tissot, so can't comment.


----------



## choodziopl (Sep 22, 2016)

Tissot always looked cheap in comparison to Tag Heuer. IMO of course.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

choodziopl said:


> Tissot always looked cheap in comparison to Tag Heuer. IMO of course.


 To be fair, most Tissot *are* considerably cheaper than Tag like for like so that is kind of forgivable. FWIW I consider most Tag output overpriced at RRP.


----------



## Gaspode (Mar 17, 2014)

Padders said:


> Be careful with Ebay Tissots though, there are plenty of fakes out there.


 I'd go further than that and say ONLY buy one from ebay if the seller can provide all paperwork and original receipts - there seem to be more fakes than genuine watches out there (particularly the PRS516 - they even use Chinese copy movements) - and the fakes are really hard to spot until you've got one in your hand. I bought a used one from a bricks & mortar shop which proved to be fake - luckily I got a hassle-free refund, but that's not always the case with ebay sellers....


----------

